# Drinking in motorhome



## dirk2424 (Feb 4, 2014)

HI JUST WONDERING IF YOU PULL UP AT SIDE OF ROAD TO WILD CAMP THEN DECIDE TO HAVE A DRINK (ALCOHOL) WILL YOU GET DONE FOR DRUNK IN CHARGE OF A VEHICLE IF YOU ARE IN BACK OF YOUR  MOTORHOME

CHEERS :rulez::rulez::hammer::camper:

Also could anyone tell me what is the rule in Europe 

Thanks


----------



## Robmac (Feb 4, 2014)

This has been discussed a lot on here. General concensus is maybe, or maybe not!


----------



## Firefox (Feb 4, 2014)

Fact is you won't, if you can prove you have no intention of driving while under the influence, so don't have the keys in the ignition, and be in bed or ready for bed. In fact don't even answer the door, you don't have to. Then what are they going to do?


----------



## vespalien (Feb 4, 2014)

To summarise from previous threads, the answer is yes you can be done, but it is unlikely. 

To mitigate the risk you need to show that you are definitely not intending to drive the vehicle in the near future. Definitely do NOT leave the keys in the ignition, or in your pocket. Put them somewhere well out of the way, possibly in the keeping of a non-drinker or non-driver. If you are in bed or your pyjamas (assuming you wear them) it is unlikely that you plan driving. It is best if you are clearly off the road (private property car park, camp site etc) rather than just in a layby. Strictly speaking you could be D-I-C in a campsite & people have actually been done when sleeping it off in a pub car park, but if you have the landlord's permission that will show you had no intention of driving.

But there is still no guarantee you will not be charged with D-I-C and it is a hard charge to wriggle out of if you are over the limit and in charge of the vehicle - you don't actually need to be inside the vehicle to be in charge of it if you are the keeper & have the keys on you. But be polite to any Bobby, invite him in to sit down & offer him a cup of tea, be polite, friendly & co-operative and he is far less likely to want to hassle you. 

I don't worry about it, but I try to stay under the limit anyway when wilding, just in case I need to move on in the night, not that it has ever happened yet.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 4, 2014)

i had a friend dun for dic ,he had the keys in his pocket and the car was miles away,the rule is here if veh is on highway and you  have keys you are in charge,all fair warned.


----------



## K9d (Feb 4, 2014)

I would imagine the onus would be on the police to prove your intent to drive and they probably have better things to do.
If your drunk and the police tried to move you on, would you be able to refuse on the grounds that your not fit to drive ?

Its a bit of a minefield, personally I wouldn't risk it on a public highway, were going away in a few weeks and planning one night in a pub carpark as its private land I will have a few beers.


----------



## Airecraft (Feb 4, 2014)

K9d said:


> I would imagine the onus would be on the police to prove your intent to drive and they probably have better things to do.
> If your drunk and the police tried to move you on, would you be able to refuse on the grounds that your not fit to drive ?
> 
> Its a bit of a minefield, personally I wouldn't risk it on a public highway, were going away in a few weeks and planning one night in a pub carpark as its private land I will have a few beers.



If you have the ability to drive ( ie have the keys) then the onus is on you to satisfy a court, on the basis of probability, that you did not intend to drive. Whether you are on a public highway or on private land which is accessible to the public is irrelevant.


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 4, 2014)

trevskoda said:


> i had a friend dun for dic ,he had the keys in his pocket and the car was miles away,the rule is here if veh is on highway and you  have keys you are in charge,all fair warned.



Are you saying that if you car is parked on the road outside you house, and you have a drink at home with the keys in your pocket you are dic?


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 4, 2014)

Airecraft said:


> If you have the ability to drive ( ie have the keys) then the onus is on you to satisfy a court, on the basis of probability, that you did not intend to drive. Whether you are on a public highway or on private land which is accessible to the public is irrelevant.


I was advised if I was sleeping in the van on a Pub car park I should leave the ignition key with the landlord so there was no confusion, I could understand that if I was in a car and not a Motorhome but evidently the law does not differentiate, I thought they had to prove you intended to drive but if the Pub has a field that is not part of the public car park it would be OK to keep your keys, personally I would hope the Police had better things to do


----------



## K9d (Feb 4, 2014)

Airecraft said:


> If you have the ability to drive ( ie have the keys) then the onus is on you to satisfy a court, on the basis of probability, that you did not intend to drive. Whether you are on a public highway or on private land which is accessible to the public is irrelevant.



I'm pretty sure it wouldn't get past the DPP, considering what some people seem to get away with, the police aren't going to waste their time.
If you take your points further anyone who has been drinking and owns a car could be arrested anywhere for intent, if I look at a TV in Currys can I be arrested for shoplifting and then have to prove I wasn't going to do it.


----------



## Firefox (Feb 5, 2014)

CPS are not going to bother. There have been test cases for guys in motorhomes.

There's so much advice existing on this forum with even links to the cases and advice from police on police forums if anyone can be bothered to search it out. It's all been churned round and round,and the facts sorted out, 100 times before


----------



## camping_gaz (Feb 5, 2014)

*Guardian Ignition Interlock device*

So what if you was to have one of these fitted Guardian Interlock Ignition Interlock or Car Breathalyzer


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 5, 2014)

Has anyone on the forum been prosecuted for this? I don't mean a friend once knew someone who lived next door to a bloke whose brother was charged. Because I think that would be the proof of the pudding.


----------



## Airecraft (Feb 5, 2014)

K9d said:


> I'm pretty sure it wouldn't get past the DPP, considering what some people seem to get away with, the police aren't going to waste their time.
> If you take your points further anyone who has been drinking and owns a car could be arrested anywhere for intent, if I look at a TV in Currys can I be arrested for shoplifting and then have to prove I wasn't going to do it.



It may not be pursued by the DPP or the police but that is the law and if you get to court and cannot satisfy the magistrate or jury that, on the basis of probability, you had no intention of driving then the offence of drunk in charge is complete. If you simply look at a TV in a shop the offence of theft is not complete. I drink in the van and have spoken with police officers when well over the limit without problems. The true test is what happens in court, though. I _*think *_I would be OK if things got that far but then, I'm not a judge and nor are all police officers reasonable all of the time.


----------



## frontslide (Feb 5, 2014)

In charge of a vehicle with excess alcohol or while unfit


----------



## QFour (Feb 5, 2014)

This looks about right ..

[video=youtube;3gxI4ToNKGQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gxI4ToNKGQ[/video]

No sign of a MH Though

..


----------



## landyrubbertramp (Feb 5, 2014)

wow this video im no legal expert i know but i do know that as long as you are not interfering with the police anyone is allowed to video the police or take pics so this officer asking sum one to stop that i.e the video needs to be spoken to about his action.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Feb 5, 2014)

when we had the van ,we used to go to mumbles freqently and use knab rock car park ,the police used to come round on an evening and used to chat to us .they never bothered us even when having a drink in front of them .i onced asked about this drinking in a van .the reply was have a drink as long as you are not over the limit when you leave ,its quite obvious that you dont intend to drive and as such they were not interested .so basically have a drink but make shure your ok in the morning to drive .mind you theirs always the odd arse of a copper that could try it on 

my experience 6 years wildcamping 2 of them living full time  always had a drink in the van ,never challenged by the police....... mind you they do like a coffee and a chocy biccy on a night and being polite will help lots and lots


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 5, 2014)

*glass of wine*

I agree with Mandrake we have wild camped for 25yrs+  We would have a drink when settled in for the night and its all to do with your atitude and body language when PC plod comes calling don't fall out of your van staggering all over or stand with arms folded demanding to know what they want  be polite make them a cuppa although as previously stated there is always going to be the odd jobs worth but I am sure most of you know this already


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 5, 2014)

Airecraft said:


> If you have the ability to drive ( ie have the keys) then the onus is on you to satisfy a court, on the basis of probability, that you did not intend to drive. Whether you are on a public highway or on private land which is accessible to the public is irrelevant.



private land could mean you own driveway as postmen etc have access .you could be as pissed as a pig as long as you have not left van on highway nout they can do.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 5, 2014)

molly 2 said:


> Are you saying that if you car is parked on the road outside you house, and you have a drink at home with the keys in your pocket you are dic?



a big yes,it happened to my friend,he left his car on road outside watering hole and walked home,on the way he was stoped and dun as the keys were on him,by law he is still drunk in charge.if any of you dont see this go ask a solicitor,a friend of mine is one and a damed good one to.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 5, 2014)

trevskoda said:


> private land could mean you own driveway as postmen etc have access .you could be as pissed as a pig as long as you have not left van on highway nout they can do.



I think there have been cases where people HAVE been nicked on their own driveway, without even having been on the road!


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 5, 2014)

frontslide said:


> In charge of a vehicle with excess alcohol or while unfit



thank you frontslide,just what i had stated in other post but people seemed not to believe me now the prof is here for all to see.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 5, 2014)

Robmac said:


> I think there have been cases where people HAVE been nicked on their own driveway, without even having been on the road!



your right ,reading other posts here confirm this ,all be fair warned now.


----------



## K9d (Feb 5, 2014)

Firstly that video is staggering, how the guy kept so calm is amazing and how the police were ignoring him and just being bullies is beyond belief. I'd be interested to know the outcome, how did "Tea" turn into alcohol ?

I've also read the drink drive laws link and find it incredible, and stand corrected, but stand by my shoplifting remark, it seems incredible to me that a legal system based on being innocent until proven guilty, although the media make a mockery of that, you would have to prove your innocence rather than the police etc prove your guilt.

Theoretically almost anyone who drinks and owns a vehicle is in danger of arrest, but as has been said above it will come down to a combination of your attitude and not meeting a jobsworth.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 5, 2014)

trevskoda said:


> your right ,reading other posts here confirm this ,all be fair warned now.



I think the charge would be 'Drunk in charge' rather than 'Drink Driving' but not sure!


----------



## El Veterano (Feb 5, 2014)

There is no charge to answer here. Man drank tea before allegedly driving to demonstration, parks car, has one swig from a hip flask with his mates at demonstration, has no intention of driving until clear of alcohol. Where is the offence? For a start off he is not drunk, and I don't buy the 'in charge of' argument because they would have to prove intent. This is made abundantly clear in the very first line of the legal definition of being 'in charge', and it states 'There is no legal definition for the term "in charge" so each case will depend on its exact circumstances and facts'. And if it did stand up in a court of law in this country, then I am living in the wrong country.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 5, 2014)

El Veterano said:


> There is no charge to answer here. Man drank tea before allegedly driving to demonstration, parks car, has one swig from a hip flask with his mates at demonstration, has no intention of driving until clear of alcohol. Where is the offence? For a start off he is not drunk, and I don't buy the 'in charge of' argument because they would have to prove intent. And if it did stand up in a court of law in this country, then I am living in the wrong country.



If this was a reply to my comment, I wasn't referring to the tea drinker when I said the charge might be 'drunk in charge'.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Feb 6, 2014)

Tis indeed a crazy world we live in, and the law can certainly be an ass.

Useful link to the drinkdriving website.

Makes me wonder why on earth the Truckstop near me, which is a public place although on private ground, has been given a licence to run a bar for the Truckers staying there overnight. Surely the police should have objected to the alcohol licence on the grounds that it is encouraging criminal activity. 

Perhaps that could be considered entrapment? Offer unsuspecting truckers a bar so they can have a few beers and then the local plod can come along and raise some extra £££ for the tax payer by nicking them for DIC. 

I sincerely hope that both the police and the CPS do not waste their time and tax payers money trying to criminalise a decent person who has had a couple of beers and is doing the right thing and not driving but staying overnight in their truck / van / motorhome / car until they are fit to drive.

I do wonder what you are supposed to do with your keys and even if there was a trustworthy person with whom you could leave them who in all likelihood would have to be a stranger and not known to you, how would you be able to keep yourself safe and lock the vehicle? 

Tbh, it's not a big problem for me as I'm not much of a drinker but knowing that potentially if I park up in any vehicle in a pub car park, have a couple of drinks and even if not planning to sleep in the vehicle but maybe stay in a B&B or at a friend's house, simply by having the keys on me, no matter where I am, I could still be done for drunk in charge, is quite simply ludicrous. And I suppose even if you ordered a taxi to get you home, you could still be charged with being drunk in charge of a vehicle. At what point or distance could it be deemed that you did not have the intention to drive?

So how exactly do you do that if having the keys in your possession at any time makes you guilty of the offence. Especially if you are on your own. 

I wonder what police officers do with their own car keys whilst they are having a few drinks and the car is parked up on the road outside their home....

Perhaps the answer is to ask the police to look after your car keys for safekeeping, once you've locked yourself inside the vehicle. 

Just bonkers. Completely bonkers. I actually wonder if a prosecution for this could be deemed as being against Human Rights - respect for privacy and family life.

Personally if I was in the back of the van, whether or not I'd been drinking, there's no way I'd answer a knock on the door during the hours of darkness, even to the police. As a single woman, my personal safety has to be my priority. And anyway, no one would know whether I was in there or not once all the black out curtains are drawn.


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 6, 2014)

*PC plods side*

I have drink in my van 1 or 2 glasses of wine. and if PC plod takes me to the nick I may get away with a caution I may get more its a risk I take. but look at it from PC plods point (not that I am supporting the policeman in the video) how many times has pc plod been to a RTA where people have been killed by drink drivers it must have an effect on how they deal with people who have got keys in pockets whether they intend to drive or not. At the end of the day deaths by drink drivers have come down in recent years. is that due to zero tolerance maybe.If a member of your family or friend had been killed by a drunk driver where then would you sit on this debate its a tough question.
You take the risk you pay the consequence it is your risk to take but you shouldn,t moan about it afterward. 

I felt the need to edit this post to clarify my comments  as in a later post someone thinks I can drink two bottles of whisky  and 15 or 16 pints i would not be able to walk let alone drive I am 4ft 11inch…l would have to be superWOMAN


----------



## El Veterano (Feb 6, 2014)

Robmac said:


> If this was a reply to my comment, I wasn't referring to the tea drinker when I said the charge might be 'drunk in charge'.



no, it was refering to the vid earlier.


----------



## barryd (Feb 6, 2014)

These threads are like the gassing threads.  You never actually hear from someone directly who it has happened to in a motorhome and you never will as it will never happen to someone who is sat in the back of a van with no intention of driving.

I never even gave it a second thought when I started motorhoming.  Ive even been parked up sat outside in a layby in Scotland 5 cans of Stella down and the coppers pulled in just for a chat as one of them wanted a van.  I even offered them a beer and it would be clear to them that I had had a few.  I never even conidered for a minute they would even question it and neither did they clearly.

Also.  If there are 4 of you in the van and nobody in particular has hold of they keys but all hold valid driving licences and your all equally pished who the hell would they charge?


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 6, 2014)

El Veterano said:


> There is no charge to answer here. Man drank tea before allegedly driving to demonstration, parks car, has one swig from a hip flask with his mates at demonstration, has no intention of driving until clear of alcohol. Where is the offence? For a start off he is not drunk, and I don't buy the 'in charge of' argument because they would have to prove intent. This is made abundantly clear in the very first line of the legal definition of being 'in charge', and it states 'There is no legal definition for the term "in charge" so each case will depend on its exact circumstances and facts'. And if it did stand up in a court of law in this country, then I am living in the wrong country.



it happens a lot here in ulster,easy picking for the fuz rather than chase terorists :scared:so any one coming here dont get rat arsed,all fare warned now.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 6, 2014)

campervanannie said:


> I have drink in my van and if PC plod takes me to the nick I may get away with a caution I may get more its a risk I take. but look at it from PC plods point (not that I am supporting the one in the video) how many times has pc plod been to a RTA where people have been killed by drink drivers it must have an effect on how they deal with people who have got keys in pockets whether they intend to drive or not. At the end of the day deaths by drink drivers have come down in recent years. is that due to zero tolerance maybe.If a member of your family or friend had been killed by a drunk driver where then would you sit on this debate its a tough question.
> You take the risk you pay the consequence it is your risk to take but you shouldn,t moan about it afterwards



look at it this way,you do not intend to drive when you start drinking,but what might you do after say 15 or 16 pints or a bottle or two of wiskey,yes thats right you might think you are superman and ok to drive?:scared::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## frontslide (Feb 6, 2014)

trevskoda said:


> look at it this way,you do not intend to drive when you start drinking,but what might you do after say 15 or 16 pints or a bottle or two of wiskey,yes thats right you might think you are superman and ok to drive?:scared::wave::wave::wave:


To drink 2 bottles of Whiskey i would have to actually be Superman!


----------



## barryd (Feb 6, 2014)

trevskoda said:


> look at it this way,you do not intend to drive when you start drinking,but what might you do after say 15 or 16 pints or a bottle or two of wiskey,yes thats right you might think you are superman and ok to drive?:scared::wave::wave::wave:




Well I probably would end up with my pants outside my trousers after that lot but I still wouldnt drive.  Id probably be face down in a hedge. (again)


----------



## Tbear (Feb 6, 2014)

barryd said:


> These threads are like the *gassing threads*.  You never actually hear from someone directly who it has happened to in a motorhome and you never will as it will never happen to someone who is sat in the back of a van with no intention of driving.
> 
> I never even gave it a second thought when I started motorhoming.  Ive even been parked up sat outside in a layby in Scotland 5 cans of Stella down and the coppers pulled in just for a chat as one of them wanted a van.  I even offered them a beer and it would be clear to them that I had had a few.  I never even conidered for a minute they would even question it and neither did they clearly.
> 
> Also.  If there are 4 of you in the van and nobody in particular has hold of they keys but all hold valid driving licences and your all equally pished who the hell would they charge?



Please don't go there 

Richard


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 6, 2014)

It really is quite simple really, if it bothers you, *Don`t Do It.*


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 6, 2014)

I think we should all do it, then if one of us gets prosecuted it will set a precedent for the rest who can then sit there with a cup of tea, if I cannot enjoy a glass of wine in the van I have no intention of driving I might as well be at home like the rest of the population who don't enjoy our lifestyle


----------



## Ste 1984 (Feb 7, 2014)

I often have a drink while wild camping. I have a small tin which I put the ignition keys in with a short note reading "while my keys are inside this tin, I have no intent of driving this vehicle while under the influence". Sign and date the note. You'd have to be very very unlucky to have a copper nick you under these circumstances. I've yet to find myself in the position but it's only going to work in your favour should it occur. Good luck, happy travels.


----------



## Firefox (Feb 7, 2014)

> Road Traffic Act 1988 s. 5: "If a person ... is in charge of a motor vehicle on a road or other public place, after consuming [excess] alcohol [then] he is guilty of an offence [but] it is a defence for a person charged with [such] an offence to prove that at the time he is alleged to have committed the offence the circumstances were such that there was no likelihood of his driving the vehicle [with excess alcohol]".




There's already been a test case with a guy in a motorhome where the charges were dropped precisely because of the above. Links are on the internet somewhere. I have posted them before on this forum.


----------



## Tbear (Feb 7, 2014)

Wooie1958 said:


> It really is quite simple really, if it bothers you, *Don`t Do It.*



Hi Wooie,

I like a glass of something in the evening because it helps me relax so if I'm going to worry about it. What's the point?? I agree with you totally.

Richard

If you want something to worry about;-

Reported Road Casualties in Great Britain, 2012
Killed 1,754
Seriously Injured 23,039
Slightly Injured 170,930
All 195,723


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 7, 2014)

whitevanwoman said:


> Tis indeed a crazy world we live in, and the law can certainly be an ass.
> 
> Useful link to the drinkdriving website.
> 
> ...


in n ireland you give your keys to barman & pick them up next day.also if keys not on you cant be dune.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 7, 2014)

frontslide said:


> To drink 2 bottles of Whiskey i would have to actually be Superman!



my mate drinks 18 pints of guinness and is still able to walk and talk like normal,me no mission 3 pints and i would be three sheets to the wind.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 7, 2014)

barryd said:


> Well I probably would end up with my pants outside my trousers after that lot but I still wouldnt drive.  Id probably be face down in a hedge. (again)



men are men here ,you lot are only playing at drinking,our minister would drink more.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 7, 2014)

Tbear said:


> Please don't go there
> 
> Richard



the registered owener.


----------



## n brown (Feb 7, 2014)

if the cops knock on the door,wait a couple of minutes then answer the door in your nonesie,tell them you were in bed


----------



## Tbear (Feb 7, 2014)

trevskoda said:


> the registered owener.



I think you missed my point but I am not going to mention it again. 

We have not had "Where to get water from" for a few weeks. Do that one instead 

Richard


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 7, 2014)

Tbear said:


> We have not had "Where to get water from" for a few weeks. Do that one instead
> 
> Richard


Yes we have http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/wild-camping-motorhome-chat/34650-touring-england-scotland.html


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Feb 7, 2014)

Would be kind of hard to stay under the limit nowadays, 1 bloody drink is not worth putting back your throat when it's the full bottle you want, don't have your keys in view and make sure your cab screen is up, any decent cop will know you have no intention of driving.


----------



## GRWXJR (Feb 7, 2014)

This topic may have been 'done to death' but

1. I've not been a member long enough (1 year) to have seen everything, and

2. I'm one of many who probably isn't going to trawl through acres of historical threads/posts, plus

3. Sometimes what was correct before can change based upon precedents and added experience, so..

4.  If a topic gets revisited / rehashed, what harm can it do?

So I for one have no problem understanding why there might be a new thread on an old topic.  

There's always likely to be a new angle, and my own possible precautions have been influenced by what posts I  have read.

I'd go a bit further and suggest that if there are those intolerant of and irritated by a repeated topic.... then why not steer clear of it and not read or post on it?  I'm sure there are plenty of people new to all this who are glad of the input.

It seems to me there is no way to guarantee that some over-zealous and elf-important nugget in a uniform (the Police Force is still just a job, and it attracts the odd pillock and small-minded jobsworth just like any other job does) won't arrest you and try to get you prosecuted.

So - its a risk.  So all you can do is a) not drink at all, or b) accept there is a risk and take reasonable steps to mitigate that risk.

My van being older has a separate key for the ignition and the door locks.  So... when I knew I was going to a works do at xmas and that I was going to stay in my van as I would not be able to get home, I did the following before setting out with the lads for the night:

a) stashed the ignition key under the bonnet of the van
b) pulled the fuse for the fuel system - so the engine could not start
c) made up the bed
d) Turned the driver & passenger swivel seats round to face into the van
e) put up the screens around the cab

IF I had been challenged (thankfully I was not) when I returned to the van (parked on the street outside a workmate's house, though admittedly on a quiet residential side street nowhere near any pubs etc. where I was less likely to be hassled) I could demonstrate a clear and calculated intention NOT to drive by my actions (I also would not have offered the information that the ignition key being anywhere in the van mind).

If some over-zealous policeman/woman HAD come along and tried (despite all the evidence to the contrary) to get me prosecuted for "drunk-in-charge" then I would have a reasonable defence to prove otherwise in court (plus of course I could have chosen my car or small works van as a more convenient way to travel to a 'do', rather than especially drive a large campervan).  Not an iron-clad defence, but there you go.


----------



## barryd (Feb 8, 2014)

n brown said:


> if the cops knock on the door,wait a couple of minutes then answer the door in your nonesie,tell them you were in bed



Actually just a thought.  What would or could they do if you simply didnt answer the door?


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Feb 8, 2014)

barryd said:


> Actually just a thought.  What would or could they do if you simply didnt answer the door?



get an armed swat team out ,surround the van ,and if you dident open up riddle the van with automatic gun fire:scared::scared::dnd::goodnight:


----------



## Tbear (Feb 8, 2014)

GRWXJR said:


> This topic may have been 'done to death' but
> 
> 1. I've not been a member long enough (1 year) to have seen everything, and
> 
> ...



Hi GRWXJR,

It's not so much "done to death", as blown out of all proportion. Motorhoming for me is about relaxing in the fresh air, getting away from it all and I feel I should encourage others not to miss out on such a wonderful lifestyle. Therefore when we have one of the threads that dump a load of unnecessary stress on the inexperienced members, which may put them off, I try to moderate it. Get some perspective if you like. Firefox with his huge experience has tried to explain the logic and the law. I have tried getting things into perspective and distraction, all that's left is tranquillisers or a lot of unnecessary worry.

Use common sense and you will be fine.

Richard


----------



## dirk2424 (Feb 8, 2014)

Tbear said:


> Hi GRWXJR,
> 
> It's not so much "done to death", as blown out of all proportion. Motorhoming for me is about relaxing in the fresh air, getting away from it all and I feel I should encourage others not to miss out on such a wonderful lifestyle. Therefore when we have one of the threads that dump a load of unnecessary stress on the inexperienced members, which may put them off, I try to moderate it. Get some perspective if you like. Firefox with his huge experience has tried to explain the logic and the law. I have tried getting things into perspective and distraction, all that's left is tranquillisers or a lot of unnecessary worry.
> 
> ...



Hi the reason this question was asked was because like me and a lot of others are new to motorhoming and don't want to lose there licence by silly little mistakes  I want to do motorhoming for along time hopefully :beer::beer::dnd:


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 8, 2014)

It is a valid question and worth bringing up from time to time, the worst that will happen is you have a few drinks and the Police come round and gas you :wacko:


----------



## Tbear (Feb 8, 2014)

dirk2424 said:


> Hi the reason this question was asked was because like me and a lot of others are new to motorhoming and don't want to lose there licence by silly little mistakes  I want to do motorhoming for along time hopefully :beer::beer::dnd:



Yes its a fair enough question. Well answered by Firefox at post 3. This is post 58.

Richard


----------



## barryd (Feb 8, 2014)

mandrake said:


> get an armed swat team out ,surround the van ,and if you dident open up riddle the van with automatic gun fire:scared::scared::dnd::goodnight:



You've been to Middlesbrough then? :lol-061:

I dont mind these old threads being brought up time and again.  As said.  If it helps newbies or people who are not always on the forums then good.  The last thing we want is people going out wilding and worrying about stuff.  I would say that the outcome of this thread everytime it comes up is that you dont need to worry.

Same with the gassing threads.  Shall we do that one again next? :scared:


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 8, 2014)

barryd said:


> Actually just a thought.  What would or could they do if you simply didnt answer the door?



if they have police dog and he smells you they will smash window and enter,there excuse someone might have taken ill or terorist suspition here in n ireland ,you must anser to police at all times here tell them what you are doing and where you intend to go and where you have been no exeptions.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 8, 2014)

tezza33 said:


> It is a valid question and worth bringing up from time to time, the worst that will happen is you have a few drinks and the Police come round and gas you :wacko:


after i have had a few drinks i gas myself:scared::lol-049::wave:


----------



## vespalien (Feb 8, 2014)

trevskoda said:


> after i have had a few drinks i gas myself:scared::lol-049::wave:



Stop drinking the Guinness then!


----------



## ashbyspannerman (Feb 8, 2014)

i've been tramping in trucks for 31 years now, i've owned various vans since '78, never had a problem with drinking, occasionally have a meet up with a few friends, i have been known to drink so much i've had to be assisted back into the van, (admittedly that's usually when we're parked in a field) When i park my truck in the evenings i will have a nightcap, but because of the society we now live in i usually close the curtains now, there's always some self righteous responsible citizen out there ready to take a pic and call the police, leaving them with no alternative but to take action.
I enjoy a drink and have the intelligence to act responsibly, as i said above about being assisted back into my van, we'd invariably rise the next day around midday, fire up a greasy breakfast, and spend the rest of the day sitting around seeing who could groan loudest!
I do not drink and drive and condemn anyone who does

but i enjoy myself responsibly, hic!!!:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Tbear (Feb 9, 2014)

*NO!!! *:lol-053:*

*


----------



## barryd (Feb 9, 2014)

What to be gassed?  Yeah ok.  Form a queue!


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Feb 9, 2014)

there may be an opportunity to make some extra cash you know.some people pay for odd services


----------



## Tbear (Feb 9, 2014)

mandrake said:


> there may be an opportunity to make some extra cash you know.some people pay for odd services



It scares me that I'm one of you lot at times. 

Richard


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 9, 2014)

*rehash*


I kind of agree with the above 
There a lot of complaining  about rehashing of topics and what some of the long term members forget is that you have had the enjoyment of posting a topic and reading all what your fellow campers views are. The clue is in the title NEWBIE and if we post something its because we want to know or we are unsure about it and are looking to advice or guidance how are we to know if you have already done it to death and if you have and it bothers you  either don't join in or give us the advice.
We don't care if its one line or an essay l joined this forum for the chit chat and the banter and i am not easily offended but some maybe so please play nice with the newbies or at least for their first topic.:newhere::newhere::newhere::newhereand yes it is slightlyfftopic to the member that did the original post take from the thread whatever advice your comfortably with  and happy wilding .
Wind turbines how many times have you done that one ???? I giggle to myself


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Feb 9, 2014)

in my oppinion nearly every topic on here has been covered ,more than once in many cases ,but if you look at life in general we talk about the same subjects, same old items over and over again .if we dident we would all have given up communicating with each other many thousands of years ago.there are only so many questions that can be asked about a subject 
.but fortunately we do go over old questions ,mabey someone who is new needs to ask how to connect a leasure battery its been flogged to death that one. so has leisure verses normal batteries and ideas vary i have my own opinions on that one leisure batteries are an expensive con sorry about that got carried away . anyway if many topics were not talked about many times there wouldn't be much to talk about would there  in other words can i wild camp yes if you dont get moved on subject closed we wont mention that again  .my fridge dont work look at the other posts about them its all been covered  subject closed  we wont look at that one again there would be very little to talk  about ,


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 9, 2014)

*topics*

Off topic I know. What are your views on leisure batteries? don't have one myself  but would be interested and I do know how to search for a topic I just think its more entertaining this way or Should I start a new thread and ask  all ?:juggle::juggle:


----------



## Tbear (Feb 9, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Feb 9, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Feb 9, 2014)

ok mr rigsby


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 9, 2014)

campervanannie said:


> Off topic I know. What are your views on leisure batteries?


Don't drink them if parked in a lay-by, be careful when charging them because you could get gassed

View attachment 20212


----------



## alcam (Feb 17, 2014)

landyrubbertramp said:


> wow this video im no legal expert i know but i do know that as long as you are not interfering with the police anyone is allowed to video the police or take pics so this officer asking sum one to stop that i.e the video needs to be spoken to about his action.


If anyone watched the documentary about Trump and his henchmen in Aberdeenshire they would not be surprised by this video . Officers were filmed arresting people illegally and basically assaulting them , no action was taken against the police . Its a little worrying that the police here are siding withe the big money people just as they did in Aberdeenshire . Are they doing this under orders ?


----------



## maingate (Feb 17, 2014)

Yes, this thread has been done before but I don't mind.

Now listen up newbies, this is the best advice you will ever get on this subject.

When you park up, ensure you are near to a post, pole, tree or bush. Run a washing line from a wing mirror to the fixture you have chosen. Peg out a couple of pair of the biggest pink bloomers you can find on google. Sit back and relax with an alcoholic drink. 

There is not a Court in the land that will convict you and I doubt if any Police officer will come anywhere near your motorhome.


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 18, 2014)

*drinking,swinging, dogging.*

Newbie here and have been reading all these threads with great interest and all the sensible to the extreme measures that we need to take to not get arrested for a D.I or people inviting you to a swingers party or to go dogging. I can't stand it any more. I am giving up sex, stopping drinking, going tea total,selling my camper, giving my big pink knickers to charity. My basedball bat,cricket bat, rouders bat and pick axa handle will all be chopped up for firewood and my large dog bowl will be donated to the RSPCA. I am going into hibernation for the rest of my life.:danger:

JUST KIDDING.  now let's be sensible and careful out there campers :beer::shag::lol-049:


----------



## BrianG (Feb 18, 2014)

I consider the chances of being charged in any of the situations described on here are as likely as being struck by lightening.  Give it all a rest you barrack room lawyers.


----------



## Older Gurna (Feb 19, 2014)

Sorry, got it wrong again........only read the Thread Title & thought it was an Invite! :cheers:


----------



## Chevycouple (Mar 28, 2014)

trevskoda said:


> i had a friend dun for dic ,he had the keys in his pocket and the car was miles away,the rule is here if veh is on highway and you  have keys you are in charge,all fair warned.



How could this possibly happen, if the car is miles away how could you drive it??


----------



## Oak (Mar 29, 2014)

I think you'd be fine parking, in a pub car park with permission of licensee to stay overnight. Wild camping is another issue because the police or someone else could tell you you've got to move on.

I won't be taking the risk, no licence -no motorhome


----------



## Tbear (Mar 29, 2014)

maingate said:


> Yes, this thread has been done before but I don't mind.
> 
> Now listen up newbies, this is the best advice you will ever get on this subject.
> 
> ...



Maingates comments may have been flippant  but if you pick the bones out of them. They are sound sensible advise :rulez:

Richard


----------



## runnach (Mar 29, 2014)

Oak said:


> I think you'd be fine parking, in a pub car park with permission of licensee to stay overnight. Wild camping is another issue because the police or someone else could tell you you've got to move on.
> 
> I won't be taking the risk, no licence -no motorhome



Permission of a licencee, has nothing to do with it , the Question / answer  a police officer needs to ascertain.....is intention and likelihood of someone OPL driving off.....grey area...very grey.


Channa


----------



## Oak (Mar 29, 2014)

channa said:


> Permission of a licencee, has nothing to do with it , the Question / answer  a police officer needs to ascertain.....is intention and likelihood of someone OPL driving off.....grey area...very grey.
> 
> 
> Channa



I appreciate what the law says but I think it is very unlikely that you'd be arrested and almost definitely not convicted if the licensee will corroborate the fact that you'd booked in for an overnight stay. My point is that it's way more risky in a wild camping spot where not only have you got no corroboration, you could at any time be moved on.


----------



## jann (Mar 29, 2014)

If we stop on an aire, cl or a rally we may have a drink if we want one. We would only drink while wild camping if in a really remote area. What if you have to leave in the night? Drinking is not that important to risk not being able to move.


----------



## runnach (Mar 29, 2014)

Oak said:


> I appreciate what the law says but I think it is very unlikely that you'd be arrested and almost definitely not convicted if the licensee will corroborate the fact that you'd booked in for an overnight stay. My point is that it's way more risky in a wild camping spot where not only have you got no corroboration, you could at any time be moved on.


 I wouldnt argue your point, we all just to remain mindful of ensuring to an inquisitve officer, that it is on a balance of probability unlikely we will move on.

The benefit of a motorhome and truck cab, is we are self contained with heating.

The reason I say this is a friend who is a serving policeman in Derbyshire, once came across two fella parked up in a pub car park worse for wear....after a chat he was satisfied they were sleeping the night and didnt pose a problem....you guessed it a couple of hours later found them driving down the road...it transpired in  a car early hours it had got chilly ,,,unprepared they decidedto risk it and move on ...caught .and banned etc.

Had they killed someone or themselves and it came out they had been approacxhed earlier in the evening ...I suspect my pals career prospects wouldnt have looked too bright .

Channa


----------



## Tezza (Mar 29, 2014)

Drunk in charge defences|Driving ban or points|Loophole Solicitors with integrity


----------

